# English gent unleashes monster belly onto the interwebz...



## swike77 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello Everyone.

Shyness prohibits me from showing my face at this stage, but it's nice to find a place where big guys are accepted and admired.

xxx


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome!

You look lovely! Nice body :happy:

I'm a fellow English bred girl :] Nice to see more of my kind lol


----------



## swike77 (Oct 22, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You look lovely! Nice body :happy:
> 
> I'm a fellow English bred girl :] Nice to see more of my kind lol



Thank you, you're just about the first woman to ever say that to me with any sincerity.

Being a big guy, and with amount of abuse I get thrown at me sometimes, there's that in-built cynicism that makes me think that if anyone is kind enough to pay me a compliment, then they are either crazy or just being kind.

It's hard not to self-loathe sometimes when the wolrd is screaming at you to be something else, so thanks - you just made my day.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 22, 2008)

swike77 said:


> Thank you, you're just about the first woman to ever say that to me with any sincerity.
> 
> Being a big guy, and with amount of abuse I get thrown at me sometimes, there's that in-built cynicism that makes me think that if anyone is kind enough to pay me a compliment, then they are either crazy or just being kind.
> 
> It's hard not to self-loathe sometimes when the wolrd is screaming at you to be something else, so thanks - you just made my day.



 You are so welcome! I can understand that... people are so shallow and conforming sometimes, but you should feel as gorgeous as you look ! Everybody is in their own way

But yeah I mean it  Take care!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 22, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> You are so welcome! I can understand that... but you should feel gorgeous! Everybody is in their own way I think
> 
> But yeah I mean it  Take care!


*
what she said.....:eat2:*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome swike! I'm sure you'll see many of us around here appreciate well rounded men.  Great picture!


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 22, 2008)

You look a fine figure of a man, I'll look forward to the face pic when you're ready


----------



## swike77 (Oct 22, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> You look a fine figure of a man, I'll look forward to the face pic when you're ready



Ooo that's so scary but I guess I can sort of oblige you.









I'm the one on the right BTW lol.

And...








Finally, (god, this is nerve wrecking)


----------



## swike77 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, the above took a whole day to get posted! I don't like this pre-mod much


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 23, 2008)

swike77 said:


> Wow, the above took a whole day to get posted! I don't like this pre-mod much



Welcome swike, ride it out, it's worth the wait.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 23, 2008)

Handsome and with a great belly too *swoon*


----------



## swike77 (Oct 23, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Welcome swike, ride it out, it's worth the wait.



Preparing my best riding gear sir!




cute_obese_girl said:


> Handsome and with a great belly too *swoon*



Aw, you're too knd. I feel unworthy, specially from someone so much hotter than myself.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 23, 2008)

swike77 said:


> Ooo that's so scary but I guess I can sort of oblige you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lovely face to mach a lovely body... gorgeous


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow!! Absolutely Gorgeous body, handsome face...you got it goin' on!!

I am droolin' over ya, that's for sure ;]


More pics soon, please?? *pouty-lip*


<3


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 23, 2008)

*thanks for sharing!!!!!!* :smitten:


----------



## swike77 (Oct 25, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> A lovely face to mach a lovely body... gorgeous



Flirting will get you everywhere...



HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks for sharing!!!!!!* :smitten:



Remember, sharing *is* caring.



Love.Metal said:


> Wow!! Absolutely Gorgeous body, handsome face...you got it goin' on!!
> 
> I am droolin' over ya, that's for sure ;]
> 
> ...



Your wish is my command....(although I'm pretty bloody shy about exposing my ample flesh tbh).

I'll shut up and post the pic before I get any cheesier.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 25, 2008)

swike77 said:


> Flirting will get you everywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll shut up and post the pic before I get any cheesier.



Lol... just stating the truth 

Great new pic too


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 25, 2008)

swike77 said:


> Flirting will get you everywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*picking jaw off of floor and wiping drooooooooooooooool *:smitten:


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 25, 2008)

Woohoo! Theres no stopping now with pics like that!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 26, 2008)

swike77 said:


> Aw, you're too knd. I feel unworthy, specially from someone so much hotter than myself.



Aww, I think it is you who are too kind. Great new pic. Yayz!


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

swike77 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Shyness prohibits me from showing my face at this stage, but it's nice to find a place where big guys are accepted and admired.
> 
> xxx





mmmmmmmmmmm i could just bury my face in that belly and zirbit it  nummy!!!!!!!!!! and such a sexy kissable face too 
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Catkin (Oct 27, 2008)

*sidles over* so, English eh?  and those really are some great pics! Yum!


----------



## craigisnutter (Oct 27, 2008)

My Friend you get my respect for that.

As i've mentioned in a couple of my posts before, i'm a professional wrestler and my entire 'THING' is that im a big fat guy, but i couldn't bring myself to just take pics like that and put them up. It's almost like im a schizo or sumthing, like when im wrestling it's a complete different person, belly out and all.

Seeing you do this.....you never know, i might very well do it myself 1 day now sir. hmmm


----------



## swike77 (Oct 27, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Lol... just stating the truth
> 
> Great new pic too



Keep that up and my ego might just get bigger than my belly!



HDANGEL15 said:


> picking jaw off of floor and wiping drooooooooooooooool



Drool is excellent lubrication, HDANGEL



pinkylou said:


> Woohoo! Theres no stopping now with pics like that!



If I show much more I might get banned. I guess you could always hope for more...or pm me with a request...



cute_obese_girl said:


> Aww, I think it is you who are too kind. Great new pic. Yayz!



:kiss2: 



Bountiful1966 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm i could just bury my face in that belly and zirbit it  nummy!!!!!!!!!! and such a sexy kissable face too



You have my permission to as many times as you like.



Catkin said:


> *sidles over* so, English eh?  and those really are some great pics! Yum!



Altough we're separated by a few hundred miles and probably a common language! I've never let that get in the way before though :smitten:


----------



## swike77 (Oct 27, 2008)

craigisnutter said:


> My Friend you get my respect for that.
> 
> As i've mentioned in a couple of my posts before, i'm a professional wrestler and my entire 'THING' is that im a big fat guy, but i couldn't bring myself to just take pics like that and put them up. It's almost like im a schizo or sumthing, like when im wrestling it's a complete different person, belly out and all.
> 
> Seeing you do this.....you never know, i might very well do it myself 1 day now sir. hmmm



Strange thing is, I hugely admire you. I could not get up and perfom in front of a baying crowd like you do. 

I don't feel as if I've adopted a persona here though. More like I've actually begun to accept what I am and to stop being s hard on myself.Even the few comments on this page have made me reappraise who I am and how desirable I might be to some people. Ultimately, I took a risk and I got rewarded. 

This last week I've held my head just that little bit higher in the street, I've smiled more, been more outgoing, and more positive in general. Now it would be absurd to say that exposing myself like this has banished the years of cruelty of people that have wanted to define me by my size and not WHO I am, but it has made me realise that you can never win over these people. You'll never get their approval, and nor should you seek it. 

You see, I used to think it was my problem, but it's theirs. They are the ignorant ones, they are the oboxious and cruel ones. They are the ones missing out on fabulous friendships, wonderful relationships, good times and great people - people like me, people like you.


----------



## craigisnutter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm, i might just throw caution to the wind n do it!
Id need to find a cameraman to take them for me though! Lol i believe id be classed as a ssbhm, wouldnt be easy to take the pics! Lol


----------

